
Gaussian Processes with Clojure - ljosa
https://www.yieldbot.com/blog/gaussian-processes-with-clojure/
======
mgraczyk
For some reason, the typeset math is huge in my browser (Chrome 47 on OSX).
The article is difficult to read like this.

[http://imgur.com/nf5wBlo](http://imgur.com/nf5wBlo)

~~~
harperlee
I also experience this on my phone (Oneplus X), on both Chrome and Firefox.
Opening it on my laptop displays them fine, but if I narrow the window to half
the screen, the responsive flow makes them huge again.

